# Prewar Schwinn - need info



## Luckykat32 (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm not a Schwinn guy so I'm not sure how to date this one. I would guess 20s to early 30s, but wanted to know if someone can help with the serial numbers.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 25, 2018)

.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 25, 2018)

Luckykat32 said:


> I'm not a Schwinn guy so I'm not sure how to date this one. I would guess 20s to early 30s, but wanted to know if someone can help with the serial numbers.
> 
> View attachment 843067



Can we get a pic of the whole bike? BTW....it's been a while. Welcome back!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 25, 2018)

.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 25, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Can we get a pic of the whole bike? BTW....it's been a while. Welcome back!



 Thanks Mike....ive been snooping around a bit for the past couple years and still have interests, but ever since I moved I just don't really ride like i did everyday to work years ago.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 27, 2018)

Cany any Schwinners help me out?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 27, 2018)

My guess is 34-35ish. Schwinn b9. Nice original paint. Can’t tell what the serial number says. Just my guess. 

What’s your plans with it?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm gonna end up selling it.  

I think it's probably pre 33 because of the separate top bars.

What makes you say mid 30s?


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 28, 2018)

1924


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2018)

I would think the head tube/top tube and bottom tube joints along with the style of fork and vertical head badge screws would be a good indicator of when the bike was built. Serial looks like it's 57852. 

This one appears to have all the same joint details and fork. Earlier than 33 I think. Weren't the tube joints on the 33's smooth like filet brazed?


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jul 31, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I would think the head tube/top tube and bottom tube joints along with the style of fork and vertical head badge screws would be a good indicator of when the bike was built. Serial looks like it's 57852.
> 
> This one appears to have all the same joint details and fork. Earlier than 33 I think. Weren't the tube joints on the 33's smooth like filet brazed?
> 
> View attachment 844928





I agree, that's why I mentioned I thought it was pre-33.  I'm thinking mid 20s, but I was trying to nail down an exact year.


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jul 31, 2018)

Pull out the crank. The year is usually cast into it.


----------



## Santee (Jul 31, 2018)

Ahh, There you go, I had heard that before ,,that the date would be on the crank. Nice project for someone!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 31, 2018)

I would have thunk he already checked the crank.


----------

